# Windows Media Player schlechte Qualität Window 8



## Dirkschn25 (11. April 2013)

*Windows Media Player schlechte Qualität Window 8*

Hey leute,

Mir ist seit paar tagen aufgefallen, das bei Windows 8 beim WMP die Bildqualität sehr schlecht ist, wenn ich mir damit ein Film anschaue habe ich ständig eckige kanten bzw das Bild ist unscharf siehe Bilder.
Wobei mit dem VLC Player bzw dem mitgelieferten Player von Win 8 alles in Ordnung ist.

Kann man im WMP das irgendwie einstellen oder muss ich damit leben, weil unter Win 7 sah das besser aus, und ich nutze den Player eigentlich gerne.

MFG


----------



## ColorMe (11. April 2013)

*AW: Windows Media Player schlechte Qualität Window 8*

Sind das 2 Bilder am identischen Zeitpunkt? Weil Bild 2 ist doch sehr stark gezoomt.


----------



## Deeron (11. April 2013)

*AW: Windows Media Player schlechte Qualität Window 8*

@ ColorME: Ich denke nicht, dass das zweite Bild gezoomt ist. Ich denke, das der Aufnahmezeitpunkt im verhältnis zur Spielzeit der DVD nur um etwa 1 bis 2 sekunden verschoben ist, da ja die Animation des Warner Bros. Logos in richtung Kamera geht. 

Zum eigentlichen Problem könnte ich mir eventuell denken, dass der VLC und der WMP unterschiedliche Grafikkarten nutzen. Wenn zb eine Onboard auf dem Mainboard bzw eine iGpu auf dem Prozessor und eine dedizierte Grafikkarte verbaut ist.
Wen dem so ist würde ich schätzen, das der WMP die Onboard oder iGpu nutzt und VLC die dedizierte. Das müsste man aber in den Einstellungen der Programme ändern können.


----------



## Laudian (11. April 2013)

*AW: Windows Media Player schlechte Qualität Window 8*

Auf den Bildern sieht man recht deutlich, dass der VLC Player Kantenglättung nutzt, WMP nicht.
Jetzt frag mich aber nicht warum, den WMP habe ich zuletzt vor sehr langer Zeit benutzt.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. April 2013)

*AW: Windows Media Player schlechte Qualität Window 8*

Eine halbwegs aktuelle iGPU hat genug Power, um auch hochaufgelöste Videos mit beliebigen Programmen wiederzugeben. Quelle: Eigene Intel HD 3000 im Notebook, WMPlayer und VLC unter Win7 mit halbwegs aktuellen Treibern.
Allerdings hab' ich beim VLC-Player nachträglich die Grafikbeschleunigung deaktiviert, da es bei manchen .mkv's unschöne Bildfehler gab. Diese Artefakte sehen aber anders aus .

@TE Durchsuche doch einfach mal die Optionen des Windows Media Players . So umfangreich sind die ja nicht. Ich würde unter "DVD- und Videowiedergabe suchen", sofern es das unter Win8 noch gibt. Bei mir gibt's unter Win7 u.a. "Videoglättung verwenden".


----------



## Dirkschn25 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Windows Media Player schlechte Qualität Window 8*



Deeron schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Problem könnte ich mir eventuell denken, dass der VLC und der WMP unterschiedliche Grafikkarten nutzen. Wenn zb eine Onboard auf dem Mainboard bzw eine iGpu auf dem Prozessor und eine dedizierte Grafikkarte verbaut ist.
> Wen dem so ist würde ich schätzen, das der WMP die Onboard oder iGpu nutzt und VLC die dedizierte. Das müsste man aber in den Einstellungen der Programme ändern können.



Also zu meiner Hardware (ist nicht gerade der Neuste stand)
Intel E6600 2,4Ghz
4 GB pc 800 Ram
Mainborad Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 (Keine Grafikkarte Onboard)
Geforce 9600GT


----------



## Dirkschn25 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Windows Media Player schlechte Qualität Window 8*

Die Bilder habe ich abfotografiert, kann sein das das eine etrwas weiter weg ist, aber man sieht es so auch eindeutig das da was faul ist


----------



## Robonator (11. April 2013)

*AW: Windows Media Player schlechte Qualität Window 8*

Welche Auflösung ist bei der eingestellt und wie groß ist der Monitor? Ist das ne normale DVD?
Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen das auch schon bei Full HD auf 23.6" sieht eine normale DVD ziemlich Hässlich aus, auch wenn das ganze bei dir nochmal ne Nummer extremer ist


----------



## Dirkschn25 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Windows Media Player schlechte Qualität Window 8*

Das ist ne AVI datei.
Ist ein 37" Fernseher bei 1920x1080p


----------



## Laudian (11. April 2013)

*AW: Windows Media Player schlechte Qualität Window 8*

Unter "Organisieren--> Optionen --> Leistung" gibt es die Einstellung Videoglättung, ist die aktiv ?


----------



## Dirkschn25 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Windows Media Player schlechte Qualität Window 8*



Laudian schrieb:


> Unter "Organisieren--> Optionen --> Leistung" gibt es die Einstellung Videoglättung, ist die aktiv ?


 
jep, Häckchen ist drin.


----------



## BlackX (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Windows Media Player schlechte Qualität Window 8*

Kann ich bestätigen bei einer frischen Windows 8.1 Installation ohne Codes
Mit dem Mediaplayer und WMC werden .avi (vor allem im DIVX Format) Videos nur mit halber Auflösung abgespielt.
Diverse Einstellungen im Player und Systemsteuerung (NVIDIA) haben nix gebracht.
Komischerweise passt die Qualität bei der Foto App (Öffnen mit Fotos).
Bleibt nur Codec pack oder anderen Player.


----------

